# Paul Curran



## broomwagon (20 Jan 2012)

Does anyone know what Paul Curran's up to these days? For those that don't know, Paul was a very successful amateur racing cyclist (Manchester Wheelers) in the 80s and 90s and turned pro later to ride for, amongst others, the Percy Bilton team. It was after watching Paul win the Amateur Road Racing Championship in 1987 in Hyde that kick started my interest in cycling and I followed his career closely after that. I think injury (RTA) eventually brought his racing career to a halt but I was wondering if he's still involved in the sport? I've never seen anyone climb Winnats Pass like Paul did in the Tour Of The Peak, late eighties.


----------



## brockers (20 Jan 2012)

He's up in Rotherham with Ian Cammish - now a 'wheel-building legend' for Planet-X!


----------



## brockers (21 Jan 2012)

That reminds me. Didn't they both hold the LEJOG record at some point?


----------



## broomwagon (21 Jan 2012)

Thanks Brockers. I'd seen the website about Paul but it's a little dated now. Nice to see he's still involved in cycling and Cammish is right, he could pick a moment then that would be the last you'd see of him 'til the finish. I seem to recall he stayed with cycle clips and exposed cables for a good while after everyone else had made the change over.


----------



## Arsen Gere (23 Jan 2012)

They are both on www.planet-x-bikes.co.uk . Pics of Cammish and Curran on there in some interesting articles. Cammish still ripping legs off.
Newer photo of Paul here. http://www.planet-x-bikes.co.uk/help/what-size-bike
I did a few races against Paul ( I was a first cat at the time ) but he was always a lot better than me.
Among the big list of people better than me at that time was Pete Longbottom who was unfortunately killed on the A64. I had a lot of respect for them both.


----------



## broomwagon (24 Jan 2012)

Arsen Gere said:


> They are both on www.planet-x-bikes.co.uk . Pics of Cammish and Curran on there in some interesting articles. Cammish still ripping legs off.
> Newer photo of Paul here. http://www.planet-x-bikes.co.uk/help/what-size-bike
> I did a few races against Paul ( I was a first cat at the time ) but he was always a lot better than me.
> Among the big list of people better than me at that time was Pete Longbottom who was unfortunately killed on the A64. I had a lot of respect for them both.


 
Thanks Arsen. Yes, Pete did a lot of the work for Paul when they were team mates at Manchester Wheelers.


----------



## mikeruss (14 Feb 2015)

I guess this is not the same Paul Curran from thornaby who owns Blackhawk cycles in Stockton. He was a pro rider and won world championships and rode in the commonwealth games


----------



## uclown2002 (14 Feb 2015)

Holy thread resurrection!


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (14 Feb 2015)

Paul Curran, Pete Longbottom, Joe Waugh, Bob Downs, Joey Mcloughlin, Adrian Timmis, Graham Jones, you can only wonder how successful those guys could have been with the support now available to British cyclists. And, dare I say it, the relatively clean pro peloton of today.
And not forgetting Birmingham's Neil Martin, father of Dan.


----------



## Hacienda71 (14 Feb 2015)

Deno Davie used to ride for the Wheelers. He was class. I went to school with his brothers. We would read about his exploits in the TDF and Giro in the Wilmslow World back in the day.


----------



## mikeruss (27 Oct 2015)

Paul is the guy I mentioned he owns a lbs back in Stockton close to his home town thornaby. He won commonwealth gold and retired due to a serious injury


----------



## Proto (29 Oct 2015)

And Steve Farrell, what's he up to now. Seemed to win everything in the early nineties.


----------

